# Recommedations if I like Beethoven No.6 and Dvorak No.9 1st movements



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

What do you recommeded if I like 
Beethoven Symphony No.6 , 
Dvorak Symphony No.9 , 
both first movements violin and air sections .


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Those are both extremely popular pieces, so you might consult the Top X lists from TalkClassical.

My own recommendations would be to:

1. try the rest of those two symphonies
2. listen to Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4 (at least the 1st movement)
3. listen to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto
4. listen to Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Smetana's "The Moldau" (Vltava), perhaps?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Listen to their second movements. 

Or maybe try a Brahms symphony. He only wrote four, and nobody can agree on which is best.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Raff's Third Symphony.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, and Mahler's 1st symphony.


----------

